# Entry Test Preparation



## Furqan Ahmed Shah (Jun 17, 2012)

I should go for KIPS for the entry preparation or there is any other liable academy for Entry test preparation ?
targetting NUST and UHS


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Furqan Ahmed Shah said:


> I should go for KIPS for the entry preparation or there is any other liable academy for Entry test preparation ?
> targetting NUST and UHS


academy does not matter all depend on you .... how u prepare 4 mcat & moreover deep study & solvng maximum number of mcqs


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

for me academy matters a lot...
lol . its a catalyst for me afterall


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I joined KIPS yesterday, although I hated the campus. Khair, guess we'll just have to push on and try to develop our future InshaAllah


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> for me academy matters a lot...
> lol . its a catalyst for me afterall


Haha same goes for me. Its a catalyst thats why im joining star this year. I joined kips last year and i dont suggest kips for mcat prep.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Why dont you suggest kips? Ugh now im having second thoughts about it and i already signed up


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well its not a big problem. For mcat only your self study matters. The problem with kips mcat prep is that thier tests are really tough and overall i didnt like thier strategy for mcat prep. But some students had no problem with thier tests so u can say that its my personal opinion. And after this session if u ard not satisfied with kips u can also join test session or something, i have heard good about

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have heard good about star's test session which will be in july. On the other hand there is a friend of mine who was satisfied with kips test session and thier preparatory classes


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

m273 said:


> Haha same goes for me. Its a catalyst thats why im joining star this year. I joined kips last year and i dont suggest kips for mcat prep.


i am also joining starz .. i am sure this will better for me ...
any ways whats your opinion about the test session of kips .. is this good??
actually last year i joined the test session at starz that was pretty good and now i am going to join the regular one..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I joined KIPS here in Lahore because i kept hearing they were the best in the business for mcat preparation. Star is good too but its waaaay down there at township, and KIPS is supposedly producing more position holders then Star anyway.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

i have papers of kips but dont know how i paste here? if someone help me i ,ll bethankful


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

muhammad qasi said:


> i have papers of kips but dont know how i paste here? if someone help me i ,ll bethankful


you can scan the pages ,if you dont have have scanner then took pics with mobile then upload them


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

Can someone from Karachi advise as to where i should take admission for MCAT preparation? i really need help. i dont know any institute except Anees Hussain and Doctors inn and theyre too expensive for me :/
please help? i study karachi board and would like to study the sindh books for DMC or SMC or KMDC.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I joined KIPS here in Lahore because i kept hearing they were the best in the business for mcat preparation. Star is good too but its waaaay down there at township, and KIPS is supposedly producing more position holders then Star anyway.


 the point is in kips they make students to take M CAT more critical and tough than it is ... 
infat its nothing but the a test of intelligence and quickness..
anyways what do you mean by "Star is good too but its waaaay down there at township"???


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I mean its really far away from me as i live in Defence :/ and haan i know i heard that...but isnt being over-prepared better then being under-prepared?


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> i am also joining starz .. i am sure this will better for me ...
> any ways whats your opinion about the test session of kips .. is this good??
> actually last year i joined the test session at starz that was pretty good and now i am going to join the regular one..


I dont know about thier test session as last year i joined only preperatory session. I have also heard good about star's regular test session. It will be in july this year.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well today was the first day of KIPS and i have to say it was actually better then expected  the teacher were good and they were funny now and then, and the subject matter was fast-paced and kept us busy making notes, the down-side is that its 5 hours of continous study, and obviously if you're an A levels student, you have to do extra hard work to catch on..


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Well today was the first day of KIPS and i have to say it was actually better then expected  the teacher were good and they were funny now and then, and the subject matter was fast-paced and kept us busy making notes, the down-side is that its 5 hours of continous study, and obviously if you're an A levels student, you have to do extra hard work to catch on..


you did A levels.. interesting...

so let me know about your concepts .. do you think your concepts are clear enough to get through m cat?? i did FSc .. and FSc students generally dont have concepts.. 
i am very worried about that...


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Well today was the first day of KIPS and i have to say it was actually better then expected  the teacher were good and they were funny now and then, and the subject matter was fast-paced and kept us busy making notes, the down-side is that its 5 hours of continous study, and obviously if you're an A levels student, you have to do extra hard work to catch on..


I also did a levels !
dont they give breaks in b/w
what about hostels of kipss 
i ll be joining 11th wala session


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

m273 said:


> Haha same goes for me. Its a catalyst thats why im joining star this year. I joined kips last year and i dont suggest kips for mcat prep.


Hi If I join star then which campus should I go for? plz help


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

xD why is that interesting? Although sitting there today i did feel kind of rare, there was like one more A levels guy there besides me. Wierd huh 

But anyway nope no breaks, 5 hours of continous study, but i didnt mind that, they take you in at 6am and release you at 11 and i think thats actually good timing, there isnt much heat and if you sleep early and stuff you pick up more stuff then if it was an evening tuition etc.

Secondly, yes i do definitely believe A levels is ALOT more conceptual then FSc, and this isnt just my preference talking  but, in Pakistan atleast, I think you have a big advantage, which i saw quite clearly today because it appears WE have to learn much more of your syllabus then you do of ours...i have a feeling its just for "show" that they have said MCAT is a 50:50 division between A levels and FSc. Besides that, if you still want to learn concepts, im pretty sure just our A levels books are enough.

Oh, one more thing, dont let the teachers in KIPS know you're A levels. They do seem to dislike A level students a little for some reason.


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Hi If I join star then which campus should I go for? plz help


I dont know about their other campus. As i have joined township campus. If i am not wrong then the teachers are same for both the campuses and the main difference is of timings.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

in Township campus their Timing is 8 am to 12pm


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> xD why is that interesting? Although sitting there today i did feel kind of rare, there was like one more A levels guy there besides me. Wierd huh
> 
> But anyway nope no breaks, 5 hours of continous study, but i didnt mind that, they take you in at 6am and release you at 11 and i think thats actually good timing, there isnt much heat and if you sleep early and stuff you pick up more stuff then if it was an evening tuition etc.
> 
> ...


Hey what class are you in at KIPS?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

err...the MCAT one?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> err...the MCAT one?


Which room man First floor? F1, F2 , F3 or F4.....what's your roll no?


----------



## talha qureshi (Jun 5, 2013)

What about self study???does academy matters in any way??


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

talha qureshi said:


> What about self study???does academy matters in any way??


Yes to an extent it does matter...especially it helps you manage time and solve lengthy questions in shortcut ways.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

talha qureshi said:


> What about self study???does academy matters in any way??


 obviously academy matters a lot ..
it helps you develop concepts .. and test system gives you much practice , experience and the skill of time management..
after it you must sit at home and do cram as much as you can...


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

two wire placedvertically are carrying current in opposite directions .. which of thefollowing statement is true ?
a) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y and z
b) magnetic field in region x is stronger ascompared to both y and z
c) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y but stronger as compared t z 
*
plz tell me the right answer of this with reason*


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

hello guys plz me to post my question ...where is th link to write our question


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

H.madiha said:


> hello guys plz me to post my question ...where is th link to write our question


jidar dil karay waha kar do :roll::thumbsup: and welcome


----------



## Irzam Sarfraz (Oct 8, 2012)

*Books for MCAT*

Which would be the best books for MCAT? I am preparing myself and need some books to test myself. 

Especially for English.


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

text books is the best


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys i have to ask this to be sure, but UHS will be sticking completely to the syllabus in the coming exam...right?

for MCAT, for example, the UHS 2013 syllabus does not anywhere say for chapter one that atoms, molecular ions, molecules are included. Does that mean that i can skip studying these ENTIRELY?? Please do help me out here 
also what about dates and scientist names?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, do i have to study anything from MATRIC books?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

lightbeam said:


> two wire placedvertically are carrying current in opposite directions .. which of thefollowing statement is true ?
> a) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y and z
> b) magnetic field in region x is stronger ascompared to both y and z
> c) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y but stronger as compared t z
> ...


b (mcat 2012 )


----------



## Irzam Sarfraz (Oct 8, 2012)

lightbeam said:


> text books is the best



I am asking for for self test, I only use text books for preparation, not even academy.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Guys i have to ask this to be sure, but UHS will be sticking completely to the syllabus in the coming exam...right?
> 
> for MCAT, for example, the UHS 2013 syllabus does not anywhere say for chapter one that atoms, molecular ions, molecules are included. Does that mean that i can skip studying these ENTIRELY?? Please do help me out here
> also what about dates and scientist names?
> ...


certainly these are not mentioned in syllabus as outline but you know these are basics .. of the topics mentioned in syllabus thats why we have to learn them as well.. 
otherwise we have no need to waste time on the topics which are exactly not related to outline...
for instance magnetic and spin quantum nbr are not mentioned in syllabus but we have to learn them to understand the uhs syllabus topic regarding electronic configration etc


----------



## Irzam Sarfraz (Oct 8, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Guys i have to ask this to be sure, but UHS will be sticking completely to the syllabus in the coming exam...right?
> 
> for MCAT, for example, the UHS 2013 syllabus does not anywhere say for chapter one that atoms, molecular ions, molecules are included. Does that mean that i can skip studying these ENTIRELY?? Please do help me out here
> also what about dates and scientist names?
> ...



No need to touch matric books. Don't take excessive load. 

And you don't need to cover topics that are not mentioned OR not related to any topic mentioned in the syllabus. 

For example, you don't need to cover Chapter 2 from Chemistry Part 1. Not even a bit is included.


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

In which campus r u going .cantt or township
.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

confused-soul said:


> I also did a levels !
> dont they give breaks in b/w
> what about hostels of kipss
> i ll be joining 11th wala session


in which city i can tell u only about rwp ,,,,,, & boys hostel or girl


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> certainly these are not mentioned in syllabus as outline but you know these are basics .. of the topics mentioned in syllabus thats why we have to learn them as well..
> otherwise we have no need to waste time on the topics which are exactly not related to outline...
> for instance magnetic and spin quantum nbr are not mentioned in syllabus but we have to learn them to understand the uhs syllabus topic regarding electronic configration etc


Perfect answer. And yes no need to learn dates.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

no need to learn dates, what about names? 

And thanks guys you're being such an amazing help, that really reduces the load!!


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> no need to learn dates, what about names?
> 
> And thanks guys you're being such an amazing help, that really reduces the load!!


Well i have seen mcat 2011 questions and given mcat 2012 and i havent seen any question asking names of the scientists!


----------



## Blind (Jun 17, 2013)

i m an alevels student . i joined silk academy . its been 4 days and now the whole sessin is closing down . i m so confused . i have the AMC test on the 10 th of july . please anyoner help me out . all my friends have involved themselves in sessions and my academy has shut down .. should i run to another academy ... anyone heard of naveed majeed? the thing is i ve noticed the teachers are all the same , why not go somewhere small and less business oriented? please anyone.. i m in need of advice .. should i self study or join an academy? also i m appearing for ecat cuz i had math at alevel


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Blind said:


> i m an alevels student . i joined silk academy . its been 4 days and now the whole sessin is closing down . i m so confused . i have the AMC test on the 10 th of july . please anyoner help me out . all my friends have involved themselves in sessions and my academy has shut down .. should i run to another academy ... anyone heard of naveed majeed? the thing is i ve noticed the teachers are all the same , why not go somewhere small and less business oriented? please anyone.. i m in need of advice .. should i self study or join an academy? also i m appearing for ecat cuz i had math at alevel


I guess KIPs or Star would be really good for u...I feel that these peple have experienced teachers who are really well prepared for MCAT...There for I would suggest u to go KIPS or STAR


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> the point is in kips they make students to take M CAT more critical and tough than it is ...
> infat its nothing but the a test of intelligence and quickness..
> anyways what do you mean by "Star is good too but its waaaay down there at township"???


i have joined kips and its good really


----------



## Irzam Sarfraz (Oct 8, 2012)

It really depends on teachers and not academies. I went to KIPS for a day. Only 1 out of the 4 teachers was teaching perfectly, rest were simply exaggerating the syllabus with long long questions and numericals.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

m273 said:


> Well its not a big problem. For mcat only your self study matters. The problem with kips mcat prep is that thier tests are really tough and overall i didnt like thier strategy for mcat prep. But some students had no problem with thier tests so u can say that its my personal opinion. And after this session if u ard not satisfied with kips u can also join test session or something, i have heard good about
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


yeah although their tests are little tough but what my personal opinion is that if we'll prepare our selves for the toughest ones then it will be much easier for us to go through the MCAT as many people use say that Oo mcat is not that difficult..and yeah SELF STUDY matters a lot the thing is that kips is giving good concepts and i really like their strategy and u can also say that it may be my personal opinion 

- - - Updated - - -



Awais Ishaq said:


> I guess KIPs or Star would be really good for u...I feel that these peple have experienced teachers who are really well prepared for MCAT...There for I would suggest u to go KIPS or STAR


agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

would you guys recommend I first review all the FSC books, and then my KIPS books? Or is studying solely straight out of my KIPS books adequate?


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

m273 said:


> Perfect answer. And yes no need to learn dates.


don't you think bio portion requires the dates and scientists' names as well??
well I do learn them thoroughly


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> don't you think bio portion requires the dates and scientists' names as well??
> well I do learn them thoroughly


No according to UHS seminar, they say that no question will be asked about scientists name and date etc.

- - - Updated - - -



Hooria Qureshi said:


> i have joined kips and its good really


Which KIPS are you studying in I mean in Lahore their main campus or somewhere else?


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> No according to UHS seminar, they say that no question will be asked about scientists name and date etc.
> 
> - - - Updated -
> 
> Which KIPS are you studying in I mean in Lahore their main campus or somewhere else?


@Awais Ishaq ​i am studying in KIPS Rawalpindi campus


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

muhammad qasi said:


> i have papers of kips but dont know how i paste here? if someone help me i ,ll bethankful


how many marks of yours in cat at your time ???????????????


----------

